# Looking at an HS621



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Where are the weak spots? Are these the ones with auger breaking issues? thanks in advance.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

buy it


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

It's in my garage now. A little TLC and we will try her out next snowfall! Any recommendations on scraper bar and paddle replacements? eBay or Amazon and go?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

gibbs296 said:


> It's in my garage now. A little TLC and we will try her out next snowfall! Any recommendations on scraper bar and paddle replacements? eBay or Amazon and go?


good news on buying it. its probably the best single stage available.just my opinion.
i get paddles etc as long as they are OEM Honda. other sets may be cheaper but inferior in quality.

I did buy a set from Amazon that was OEM. Also your Honda dealer. I buy most of my Honda parts from boats.net.

do you have any pics?


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Congrats! Great score! I second the motion for pics. 📸


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Honda single in the house!


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

What is a fair price for the 621. ball park figure....


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I essentially traded a 210r that I had $50 into and a powerlite I got for free. I paid $175. Probably a bit high but storms are coming and I want something the wife and daughter can start and use. The veteran Honda guys here are better on pricing than me.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Pete826 said:


> What is a fair price for the 621. ball park figure....


Here in New England, there always seems to be 4-5 HS621 snow blowers on Facebook Marketplace or Craigslist. I've seen a couple in really poor shape selling for right around $75 - $130 and some nicer units selling for $175 - $250. I would say for a nice clean machine, little to no rust, with strong operating engine in the New England Market $170 - $215 represents good value for a buyer IMHO


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

gibbs296 said:


> I essentially traded a 210r that I had $50 into and a powerlite I got for free. I paid $175. Probably a bit high but storms are coming and I want something the wife and daughter can start and use. The veteran Honda guys here are better on pricing than me.


sounds good.they are very rare around here. mine was 300 but it was serviced and ready to rock.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Pete826 said:


> What is a fair price for the 621. ball park figure....


This one looks to be pretty clean and only minutes away in Lagrangeville.








Honda 350 snow blower 4 stroke - general for sale - by owner


Honda 350 4 stroke snow blower Be reward for the next snowfall Please leave your name and & number And I will get back to you I do not text or email Thank you Let’s do this again !!! NO TEXTS NO...



hudsonvalley.craigslist.org




$350 around here is top dollar, but maybe $275 - $300 in NY market is a fair offer?


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

gibbs296 said:


> I essentially traded a 210r that I had $50 into and a powerlite I got for free. I paid $175. Probably a bit high but storms are coming and I want something the wife and daughter can start and use. The veteran Honda guys here are better on pricing than me.


That looks like a solid unit. Good luck with it.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Had my first real chance to use the HS621 today with a new belt and scraper bar installed. I'm pretty impressed! I think she will be a keeper!


----------



## mdubby (Nov 16, 2019)

I just used mine in chicagoland which i bought a few months back and it worked great too. It was nice to use it on my large concrete patio that is up 4-5 stairs as i usually shovel and throw it over the railing but it was just too heavy last week. Mine wad $150 but oem paddles, scraper and belt were 120 bucks, yikes!


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

I think you did the right thing buying it. Go over it and any missing or damaged parts replace with Honda new parts and the machine should last you a lifetime if you take care of it. I used mine again today for about 6-7" and on Monday for 20" the machine is a beast.

Check out my pinned purchase story for my HS621 at the top of the Honda Forum. Lots of knowledge here.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Center, great story you shared.....I sent a pm a few weeks ago....


----------

